# 7.62X39 Corbon Hunter 150gr JSP Ammo



## FrankwT

Well was looking for a good hunting round for my Ruger Mini 30 and a heavier bullet than the 123-125gr. Corbon has this 150gr and I took it out to the range. Ended up sighting it in with this ammo and the deer/hogs really are gonna have to watch out for my semi-auto 30-30 now. The 150 gr really puts it on par with the 30-30 and having a semi-auto for hogs is always a good thing. So here are the specs




Caliber: 7.62x39
Bullet Wt.: 150gr CORBON Hunter JSP
Velocity: 2300fps
Energy: 1762ftlbs


The new minis are much more accurate than their older counterparts and without getting anal this was good enough for me.









AND just for fun had to shoot the Ruger .44 Mag


----------



## TraderDan

*mini 30*

I am beefing up a mini 30 to have some fun with, added the ATI Strikeforce stock and an acog sight . Hoping it will be a sweet plinker and kinda resembles the M1A socom rifle, at a fraction of the price.


----------



## FrankwT

Trader I have 500-1000 rounds of the Golden Bear 123gr that I will use for an insurection, this is just for game animals. I decided to keep mine stock, so send a pic of yours...what mods did you have to do the mag well?


----------



## TraderDan

*Mod's*

I just started on it , so far just the stock, the acog is stuck in the mail so I just have a red dot on it for now, and plan on shooting it sunday to check it out. The magwell did have to be widened out a bit to fit mags. Is that what you meant or are there other mod's that can be done? This is my first 7.62x39 and only my first ruger mini to speak of. Had one years ago but did not keep very long and it was .223. don't really know what else I may do to it?


----------



## FrankwT

Looks good, I am going to sell mine and do an AR either in 6.8SPC or 7.62x39 as they will be more accurate. Just trying this hunting ammo before I take the plunge.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Question On The Mod*

Did the action origionally have a wooden stock ?? Did you remove the liner around the mag well and insert it into the aftermarket stock ?? If your weapon came with a black plastic stock there was no liner in it. You can buy them from TAPCO for about 10 bucks. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT

Trader, The mag well is the only known mod, supposed to be very easy and minor. Did you float the barrel??


----------



## TraderDan

*mag mod*

No I did not take the metal liner out of wood stock, did not think it needed to be swaped into the new stock as there is no way to secure it, the wood stock had the 2 screws in the side, do you think it needs to be installed? I don't see where the barrel touches the plastic stock, only held where the factory clamps on end of fore arm, so I would say it is floated.


----------



## FrankwT

Trader, I thought it said to use the liner but I may be wrong. The hand guards/forearms do not touch, you can run a dollar bill the entire length of the barrel? Mine is a composite stock a 581 series and the barrel touches multiple places.


----------



## TraderDan

*liner*

After a closer look , there is no way to install the liner I am looking at without inleting a groove in stock, and no way to secure it with out drilling 2 hole for screws and do not see that it would be easy to do. I will have to look over the hard to read instructions again, but i belive there was no mention of it. I hope not.


----------



## FrankwT

Dan, a double check is a good thing, I looked at so many aftermarket stocks I cannot remember the instructions for yours. Will the rail be secure enough for the optics and not use the ruger integrated mount and rings?? I was always worried about that with the ATI.


----------



## SAWMAN

*My Thought*

Any scope/sight that is secured to a STOCK vs the ACTION will not me accurate. Pretty much ANY stock will move independent of the action when the weapon is fired. As long as the stock and action moves the same way EVERYTIME it is ok,however this is impossible. 

SO.......again,I will default to the benchrest shooters. Although you cannot expect to achive their level of accuracy,you can learn from how they outfit their weapons. All scpoes are attached to the action. All bbls are floated. The bbl does not touch the stock fwd of just fwd of the recoil lug. Or in some cases the entire action is beded. --- SAWMAN


----------



## TraderDan

*scope mount*

You are correct in the thought on anything but the action would be subject to change. Wiyh this weapon and stock , taking into consideration of caliber and intended use (plinking) I am hoping I can get away with it, my offhand shooting is probally at best , 50% luck anyway LOL. It should be a blast to play with, and the tension released after a shooting sesion in the pit's is better than any couch visit you can pay for!! amen :thumbsup::gunsmilie::gun_bandana::tank::2guns:


----------



## FrankwT

Trader we use ours for hunting, killing things so need reliability and consistency, of course even my .22 plinker is that way. But if you are happy w it that way I am happy for you. The mini is bad enough for accuracy, plinking with this round a SKS or AK would be cheaper and maybe more fun...lol


----------



## outdoorkid

Where can I buy rounds other than FMJ 7.63x39 locally? Destin FWB area?


----------



## FrankwT

Not sure I use only SP and HP for game animals and order it all in.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Don't Live There*

I live in P'cola and am not very familiar with the gun shops over your way. I would definitely give Jimmy's a call. Could be several others over your way.

I looked all over my area and some had the 7.62X39 loading but most all were the Tula/Wolf crappola. As you can imagine the chambering is mostly used in dirt pits coming outta a SKS or an AK. For this "application" I suppose that the above brands are OK() 

A few stores will carry the Win,Rem,or Federal brand of SP's or HP's. Good luck with that. On line is the place to go. Most real shooters (especially with experience with this chambering)will tell you that the round is accurate. Some of the guys that have built(the proper)bolt guns say that it is as accurate as most others. The loading for the 7.62X39 are still limited on line. Most all is expensive. This ammo has(IMO)no application in a SKS or AK. But for game animals,coming out the same length bbls,the 7.62X39 is about identicle to the 30-30Win. --- SAWMAN


----------

